# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [YannPeniguel] Prsentation Yann PENIGUEL

## YannPeniguel

Bonjour  tous,

  Je poste depuis peu sur les forums de ce site, malgr que j'y viens depuis longtemps pour lire et chercher des informations.

  Je choisi de poster sous un pseudo nominatif, j'adopte maintenant une politique directe et simple  ce niveau. Vous savez qui je suis.

  En quelque mots, je suis jeune diplm et depuis peu consultant technique (dveloppeur) dans une grande SSII spcialise dans l'informatique dcisionnelle/CRM/BI...

  L'essentiel de mon exprience est en Java et en C/C++, vous me trouverez en gnral dans des sujets qui y sont relatifs.

  A titre personnel, je suis trs intress par les logiciels libres, et utilisateur de Linux depuis plus de 5 ans.

  Or geekeries, j'aime les arts martiaux, la musique et les animaux.
  Je joue  Toribash en ligne, accessoirement.

Yann

----------


## YannPeniguel

Nouveaut, je partage maintenant des petits articles sur un blog.
Le premier, tout frais, commente des diffrences de performances entre un mme algo en C et en Java.
Y a t'il sur ce forum un sujet ddi pour parler de nos blogs? J'ai cherch rapidement mais n'ai pas trouv...
http://ypeniguel.blogspot.com/

----------


## Celira

A priori, non nous n'avons pas de sujet pour parler des blogs perso. 
En revanche, il y a un lien dans ton profil pour renseigner un site perso (qui fera un joli bouton dans ta signature) et tu peux demander  avoir un blog sur DVP (sous rserve videment qu'il parle d'informatique et non par exemple de la culture des petits pois en Basse Norvge)

----------


## YannPeniguel

Merci, j'en prend note.

----------

